# The Mandalorian: Fan-Theorie rund um potentiellen Helden-Cameoauftritt



## PCGH-Redaktion (6. Juni 2020)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *The Mandalorian: Fan-Theorie rund um potentiellen Helden-Cameoauftritt*

						In den Weiten des Internets ist es nichts Ungewöhnliches, dass sich Fans eines Franchises auch abseits der offiziellen Informationen leidenschaftlich mit ihrem Lieblingsthema beschäftigen und mit den wildesten Theorien daherkommen. Ein Star Wars-Fan hat nun rund um das Ende der ersten Staffel von The Mandalorian eine neue Theorie entwickelt, die einen potentiellen Cameoauftritt in Aussicht stellt.

						Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *The Mandalorian: Fan-Theorie rund um potentiellen Helden-Cameoauftritt*


----------



## cloudhunter (6. Juni 2020)

Na das hab ich aber anders in Erinnerung, war es nicht so das in Rebels Sabine Wren den Darksaber bekommen hat? 
Das und die Grüchte das Boba Fett in Season 2 auftauchen soll machen mir echt Angst. Wenn KK Einfluss auf die Story bekommt könnte was an dem Gerücht drann sein das es gar nicht Boba Fett ist der seine Rüstung trägt sondern Sabine Wren. Wäre dann ein weiterer guter alter Charakter auf KK's Liste der Dekonstuktion der OT Chars. Hoffentlich schaffen es Feloni und Lukas die Frau davon fern zu halten, sonst ruiniert sie auch noch das einzige gute was Maus Star Wars hervorgebracht hat.


----------



## JoM79 (6. Juni 2020)

Richtig, Luke war nie im Besitz des Dark Saber.
Sabine hat es aber auch wieder abgegeben.
Moff Gideon könnte also Bo-Katan Kryze getötet und es so von ihr "erhalten" haben.


----------

